# Concerned over repair cost



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, after 4 months or so, a place that is the only authorized repair shop in my state, finally finished and called me to pick up my Onkyo 876.

Now they knocked off 25$ originally because my warranty was not going to cover the damages to it, claiming Onkyo will not cover the damage caused by my speaker, although not expressly written in my Warranty page.

And the grand total of it all is around 250 for the repair, but I feel after being apart from it since before Christmas, deems that something went wrong, especially since they said it would take no longer than 3 weeks. But week after week came more and more excuses.

So now I want guidance on whether to play hard ball with not only the shop, but maybe Onkyo.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not sure if Onkyo will do much for you however the repair shop should reduce the price you have to pay due to them taking 4 months to fix. The problem you have is that they may just say that you pay or they will sell it and get their money back that way. Im not sure legal action is worth it.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

And if I get on there bad side they could also easily remove that 25$ deduction they already made.

So in the end, do you think i can get it reduced from $225?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its possible, I would talk to the manager nicely and see what he says.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd play hardball, but that's my style. However if you're responsible for the damage(you're own oops) than do the right thing and pay the money. I'm sure repairing it was a pain. Just inform them that next time you'll find a shop that delivers on promises.


----------

